# Tesla Model X



## 2F4ST (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow.

I can't even start thinking about this one. An SUV with all wheel drive, about 16 foot long, with 3 rows of seats. Coming out in 2013 

A few years ago, this was impossible (I mean, "mass production")


----------



## 2F4ST (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is a concept drawing of Model X:


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

2F4ST said:


> A few years ago, this was impossible (I mean, "mass production")


Still is. How many S are on the road?

You realize the X is an actual car that's been made, right?


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is the real thing....

http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57374536-76/teslas-model-x-finally-an-electric-car-we-all-want/










this is really old news...what is the point of this thread?


edit: ooops, I see ziggy beat me to the punch.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't care for the X at all. I do drool for the S, and am anxiously waiting for the next version, which is supposed to be a more affordable car, right?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Nope, the next one (after the x) is a new roadster...then supposedly comes the economy model...in 2030 or so.


----------

